

Ask YC: Real time web app updates - aitoehigie

What tools/technologies do you use for real time updates without reloading a web page?
comet, ajax polling, jabber?
P.S: it has to be open source
======
palsecam
The Mibbit case, by its author: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=531896>

It uses Comet.

------
mcav
I followed the Comet community for a long time, but for my projects I've
always used a small invisible Flash applet (to create a socket connection).
Server-side, a tiny Python dispatcher server that just forwards messages to
clients.

